# Spoke W/Milwaukee Tool Girl About Pack-Out



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

Gents, local Home Depot had a Milwaukee tool table set up and the requisite attractive young lady there answering questions about some of the new tools from last month's yearly event. 

While she was very helpful and quite knowledgeable about the tools, questions about the Pack Out system didn't reveal much. I point blank asked her if Milwaukee intended to ever work out a stock display with Home Depot. The answer was a definite I'm-not-sure. 

It was obvious this wasn't her department and she didn't want to say too much. Basically the line is available at more specialty type tool outlets. So far, all I have seen is is the half size orgsnise, the larger rolling box, and sometimes the medium box at our local store. I suspect Milwaukee is already paying Home Depot a pile of money for the shelf space prominence they already have and something slower moving like expensive sorting boxes may be too much to justify. 

I also asked her if Milwaukee may be intentionally keeping production low to maintain a sort of exclusive sort of vibe with the line. She didn't think so. I asked her if she had seen the new half height organiser box and she didn't know about them. This is how I could tell this was not her area. So essentially, we are still at square one with exactly who and where to buy this stuff from. At least as far as walking in and looking at a good assortment.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

You know as well as I do that hand son often kicks a tradesman in the pants to make the jump to buy.

They are just hurting their own sales.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Xi Jinping appreciates your interest in his products.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

TGGT said:


> Xi Jinping appreciates your interest in his products.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Before 1990 I was a born-n-bred buy American guy.

Then I started buying some German tools, now I get whatever holds up the best.


----------



## HandyManDan928 (Apr 29, 2018)

at my question and recommendations from the group I got the Recent M12 1/4" impact system ... but I couldn't just walk into the local Orange Box and get it ...oh no ... they have the bodies on display but no batteries , no chargers and ... drumroll ... no cases available... when I asked them where the "kits" were .. they said , oh they don't do it that way ... I showed them the promotion as mentioned here with the 2 small batteries and the promo large for free all in a hardshell case and they said , oh we can't get that here , you have to go online. So I go online and order it . when it arrives , not a single bit is included ... hmmm ... go to said orange box and pick out M-12 Bit Kit , then I ask where is the 1'4" drive pop-in drill chuck , ... blank stares , siggghhh , I guess I'll need to go online for that as well ... weird https://www.milwaukeetool.com/accessories/miscellaneous/49-22-1560


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HandyManDan928 said:


> at my question and recommendations from the group I got the Recent M12 1/4" impact system ... but I couldn't just walk into the local Orange Box and get it ...oh no ... they have the bodies on display but no batteries , no chargers and ... drumroll ... no cases available... when I asked them where the "kits" were .. they said , oh they don't do it that way ... I showed them the promotion as mentioned here with the 2 small batteries and the promo large for free all in a hardshell case and they said , oh we can't get that here , you have to go online. So I go online and order it . when it arrives , not a single bit is included ... hmmm ... go to said orange box and pick out M-12 Bit Kit , then I ask where is the 1'4" drive pop-in drill chuck , ... blank stares , siggghhh , I guess I'll need to go online for that as well ... weird https://www.milwaukeetool.com/accessories/miscellaneous/49-22-1560


Buy the Makita pop in drill chuck the Milwaukee one sucks donkey d**k!


----------



## HandyManDan928 (Apr 29, 2018)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Buy the Makita pop in drill chuck the Milwaukee one sucks donkey d**k!


does this look right ...? This is what I meant ...https://www.amazon.com/Makita-763198-1-Keyless-Chuck/dp/B000O3I5GY


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

Builders supply is a local store, they have a lot of the packout stuff. I’m not a fan, but if you like it, more power to ya.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Before 1990 I was a born-n-bred buy American guy.
> 
> Then I started buying some German tools, now I get whatever holds up the best.


I'm just giving him a hard time (grounded in my suspicions of China taking our technology and us being so short sighted for the $ that we look past it). Though I haven't been impressed with Milwaukee quality lately. 2 baby bandsaws' saws work off the wheels and cut into the guard. Several 4.0 AH batteries have blown up. That's just what I've heard about from our shop guy. The bandsaw I bought when it first came out has never had an issue. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HandyManDan928 said:


> does this look right ...? This is what I meant ...https://www.amazon.com/Makita-763198-1-Keyless-Chuck/dp/B000O3I5GY


Yup that is the one!

I bought the Milwaukee one and it broke and was returned to get another and went that route twice, the third time I tossed it and bought the Makita, end of story.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

TGGT said:


> I'm just giving him a hard time (grounded in my suspicions of China taking our technology and us being so short sighted for the $ that we look past it). Though I haven't been impressed with Milwaukee quality lately. 2 baby bandsaws' saws work off the wheels and cut into the guard. Several 4.0 AH batteries have blown up. That's just what I've heard about from our shop guy. The bandsaw I bought when it first came out has never had an issue.


Both of those cases may come down to over use or abuse.

Read someplace about spilling a coffee in an M18 battery and it wouldn't take a charge after.

If you torque the bandsaw blade sideways while running it does crazy things before snapping.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Both brand new.


MechanicalDVR said:


> Both of those cases may come down to over use or abuse.
> 
> Read someplace about spilling a coffee in an M18 battery and it wouldn't take a charge after.
> 
> If you torque the bandsaw blade sideways while running it does crazy things before snapping.


Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

TGGT said:


> Both brand new.


Brand new right out of the box and they had issues?


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

Gents, I haven't bought any of this sysytem either. I know it comes up from time to time. I am simply amazed Miwaukee has handicapped the line this way.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Satch said:


> Gents, I haven't bought any of this sysytem either. I know it comes up from time to time. I am simply amazed Miwaukee has handicapped the line this way.


Maybe their marketing people are Chinese imports that don't get the American system.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Brand new right out of the box and they had issues?


Yup. Maybe bad batch, but they're not a new model or anything. I'm surprised they haven't come out with a fuel baby bandsaw.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Yup that is the one!
> 
> I bought the Milwaukee one and it broke and was returned to get another and went that route twice, the third time I tossed it and bought the Makita, end of story.


Sun isnt up and there goes $25. lain:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

If you're looking for stacking boxes, Milwaukee isn't the only choice. You can look at Systainers, Makita (the old Systainer design) and Bosch LBoxx's. They're all horribly overpriced compared to milk crates.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

99cents said:


> They're all horribly overpriced compared to milk crates.


I just can't possibly get excited about these. I have tried a few of these fancy boxes and the plastic clips break and leave you with a really expensive heap in your plastic recyclables. 

Milk crates or these


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Milk crate - $6
Overhyped plastic box with logo - $80


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

TGGT said:


> Yup. Maybe bad batch, but they're not a new model or anything. I'm surprised they haven't come out with a fuel baby bandsaw.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Sounds like the wheels were running out of whack, bad bearings, or maybe dropped before being packaged.

The battery, who knows, just a dud.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> I just can't possibly get excited about these. I have tried a few of these fancy boxes and the plastic clips break and leave you with a really expensive heap in your plastic recyclables.
> 
> Milk crates or these


I have several different styles and brands of these, I love em.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

99cents said:


> If you're looking for stacking boxes, Milwaukee isn't the only choice. You can look at Systainers, Makita (the old Systainer design) and Bosch LBoxx's. They're all horribly overpriced compared to milk crates.


The Rigid system is the most economical (imop) and also is weather proof where a milk crate isn't. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

zac said:


> The Rigid system is the most economical (imop) and also is weather proof where a milk crate isn't.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


When you stack your milk crates to move on a hand truck a garbage bag over the top makes them weather proof.

YES, I lived and worked in Albany, NY for 3 years.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> YES, I lived and worked in Albany, NY for 3 years.


I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I have zero use for the packout system for the kind of work that I do.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MTW said:


> I'm sorry to hear that.


Thanks, me too!

I went there for one high tech job and ended up staying a while longer than planned.

Winter and fall weather there sucks!


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

MTW said:


> I have zero use for the packout system for the kind of work that I do.


I hear packout's are great for handyman outfits? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

Dewalt has a tstak and tough system of stackable storage too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

99cents said:


> Milk crate - $6
> Overhyped plastic box with logo - $80



For the most part I am right there with you. About the only one of these systems that even interests me is L-Boxx. And even then the main attraction for me is the very nice organizer boxes typically prefixed with a T rather thsn L. 

Most of the Boxxes that have organiser bins in them will interchange with all the other boxes in the line and they have about six different sizes of bins that work in multilple configurations in the same box. They too are frightfully expensive. And many brands(in Europe anyway) sell their power tools in L Boxxes so it kind of makes sense if you are keeping things uniform. 

Biggest disadvantages. Here in the States we only get the Bosch blue ones whereas Sortimo in Europe offers these things in a bunch of colours and you can mix and match handles and lathces to get a custom look for your gear. Have a Fein tool? Get an orange L Boxx, ad black handles and latches and you instantly know which/what/where the tool you need is. Still a darned pricey way to go about it. What are those fold top bins splatz showed in the photo, 10 or 15 dollars each? Pretty hard to go wrong. And if you bust it up you are not losing your shorts on the deal.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Satch said:


> For the most part I am right there with you. About the only one of these systems that even interests me is L-Boxx. And even then the main attraction for me is the very nice organizer boxes typically prefixed with a T rather thsn L.
> 
> Most of the Boxxes that have organiser bins in them will interchange with all the other boxes in the line and they have about six different sizes of bins that work in multilple configurations in the same box. They too are frightfully expensive. And many brands(in Europe anyway) sell their power tools in L Boxxes so it kind of makes sense if you are keeping things uniform.
> 
> Biggest disadvantages. Here in the States we only get the Bosch blue ones whereas Sortimo in Europe offers these things in a bunch of colours and you can mix and match handles and lathces to get a custom look for your gear. Have a Fein tool? Get an orange L Boxx, ad black handles and latches and you instantly know which/what/where the tool you need is. Still a darned pricey way to go about it. What are those fold top bins splatz showed in the photo, 10 or 15 dollars each? Pretty hard to go wrong. And if you bust it up you are not losing your shorts on the deal.


Bosch needs to include an L Boxx with their power tools. Those cheesy zipper bags suck!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> Bosch needs to include an L Boxx with their power tools. Those cheesy zipper bags suck!


I use a waterproof plastic box (I'm around water way too often), strong enough to stand on.


----------



## HandyManDan928 (Apr 29, 2018)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Buy the Makita pop in drill chuck the Milwaukee one sucks donkey d**k!


Hey thanks for the tip on the Makita keyless chuck , I "accidently" found it in an obscure location at the local Orange Box store ... It is really nice , very high quality , it is exactly what was "missing" with the red M12 - 12volt system ...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HandyManDan928 said:


> Hey thanks for the tip on the Makita keyless chuck , I "accidently" found it in an obscure location at the local Orange Box store ... It is really nice , very high quality , it is exactly what was "missing" with the red M12 - 12volt system ...


You're welcome, I'd never steer you wrong. 

I am not a Milwaukee fan boy, I like their tools that I've found to be good and detest ones that stink.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I have become addicted to soft sided coolers (emtnut's idea). They're tough, padded and come in different colours. They're especially good for meters, etc. Cabela's puts them on sale. $15 right now (Canbucks) for a twelve can cooler with mesh side pockets and a front pouch.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> You're welcome, I'd never steer you wrong.
> 
> I am not a Milwaukee fan boy, I like their tools that I've found to be good and detest ones that stink.


I just dropped about $600 on new cordless Milwaukee
products. First time I ever bought Milwaukee.
I've had them for about 5 months now.

Love the medium sized hand-held sawzall.
18v cordless drill.
So far so good.


----------



## HandyManDan928 (Apr 29, 2018)

MechanicalDVR said:


> You're welcome, I'd never steer you wrong.
> 
> I am not a Milwaukee fan boy, I like their tools that I've found to be good and detest ones that stink.


As for the M12 , I have a mixed reactions... I like the size & weight , but I'm not sure the ergonomics are quite right ... , I can see how a lefty would hate the forward / reverse button placement.

and I dunno where else to put the LED but it just "seems wrong" on the bottom ... 

The multiple speeds are ok I guess , but I would have swapped one of them for a slow granny-gear IMO ... like anything else It will take a little time to get comfortable with the nuance of it ...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

lighterup said:


> I just dropped about $600 on new cordless Milwaukee
> products. First time I ever bought Milwaukee.
> I've had them for about 5 months now.
> 
> ...


I have a boatload of Milwaukee powertools (both corded ans cordless) and have never had any kind of problem with them.


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

Gents, small update. Somewhere, somehow, Milwaukee actually paid attention to the complaints about the PackOut organiser specifics. If you check out www.toolguyd.com there is a recent blog about Milwaukee's newest PackOut members. Namely two new half height organiser boxes with small multi-divideable bins inside. One is the full size footprint box and the other is the half width smaller version like the M12 drills and impacts came in at Chrismas time. 

YES! This will let me take a closer look at the products now. The full size non-packout and PackOut boxes interior bins were(and are) too big for the average electrical terminations we use. Oh sure, if you are storing Burndy lugs, rolls of tape, a few devises like switches and receptacles, etc the they are fine and certainly have their place. But if you are storing crimp terminals, sheet metal and machine screws, beanie connectors(grease filled squeeze/crimp connectors for com cables in security and access systems), and other small parts, the bins are about four times too large. Nice to have both options.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

The problem with any of these systems is that you end up carrying in more than you need. My best system is Nalgene screw top jars thrown into an open top tote. I just take in the jars for the job. 

Hack had it right when he took a ladder and a tool tray in with him. The more useless stuff you pack in, the more useless stuff you ... erm ... pack out.

I guess if you have a job where towing around a wheely thingy with stacking boxes works for you, that's good. For me it would be a wasted and expensive experiment.


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

99, agreed...to a point. My work was commercial/industrial maintenance. This included working on commercial Vulcan ranges(3phase 100A breaker or newer models with two 3p breakers of 60 and 40 A each) with six burners, 24 inch griddle section, two ovens, infinite switches, etc. Same building could have you just down the hall working kn or repairing a VFC or the card access system. All in the same day on the same trip. I spent way too much time running back to the truck for small parts. Decent small paerts organisers would have been a godsend. Most of whst was boughtmfor me was pure junk that would last about ten trips in before the latches broke and parts were all over the floor. Well built boxes like these newer shorter height o e would have been nice. Now, toting in all those overstuffed 'system' boxes? I am right with you.


----------

